
GitHub has 20,927,907 closed issues - tarikozket
https://github.com/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aclosed
======
gear54rus
And they frown upon reddit for 'low-quality' content.

#2 post, my ass...

Face it, reddit won because it's objectively better with its lax moderation
against this restricted garden.

~~~
imgabe
Do you mean Hacker News vs. Reddit in terms of popularity? HN deliberately
tries not to be as popular as Reddit.

A few years ago HN was featured in a relatively popular publication,
(TechCrunch maybe? I forget) and we flooded the front page with stories about
Haskell (I'm pretty sure, or some other esoteric topic) to drive away any
would be newcomers from that piece.

HN is trying to appeal to a particular type of demographic - people interested
in computer science / programming and start ups.[1] The more you try to be all
things to all people, the more you end up with the blandest content with the
broadest appeal, like many of the more popular subreddits.

[1] Contrary to some people's beliefs, I don't think this means there should
be stories _only_ about computer science, programming, and startups, just that
the stories should be interesting to people who find those things interesting.
Of course, even among a similar group of people not everyone is going to agree
what other things are interesting, but that's what we have the voting for.

~~~
forgetsusername
> _HN deliberately tries not to be as popular as Reddit._

No they/we don't. They might like to pretend that, because, after all, it's
cool to be an "exclusive club". But this is just another internet forum that
happens to have content you/I like.

~~~
imgabe
See above about flooding the front page with Haskell stories. That was a real
thing that happened. And yes there was a post from pg at the time actually
asking people to make the site seem unappealing to newcomers until the traffic
surge from TC died down. It is a very deliberate attempt to limit the growth
rate to a manageable amount and maintain a certain type of culture.

It's not because we're an "exclusive" or "elite" club, it's just that with a
broader community there would be a need to appeal to broader, more general
interests that would eventually drive away the people who originally came here
for the tech-business related content.

~~~
pygy_
It was Erlang, not Haskell, but yes, pg asked user to do that, and they
complied, a bit too literally (he meant Erlang as an example).

------
pvinis
I was waiting for this post. Or rather, I was hoping that the first "Open
Issues" post would mention the number of closed issues or the total of all
issues. Giving one random number of X is not very useful without some context.
And if the context is in my mind, great. If it's not, I appreciate it when a
poster gives that to me.

------
s4chin
Please post this too.

GitHub has 880,159 open PRs
([https://github.com/pulls?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Apr](https://github.com/pulls?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Apr))

GitHub has 12,558,530 closed PRs
([https://github.com/pulls?q=is%3Apr+is%3Aclosed](https://github.com/pulls?q=is%3Apr+is%3Aclosed))

(sarcasm)

~~~
tariqali34
This is the type of content that appeals to the sterotypical HN user. Not
clickbait, highly technical, very informative, potentially useful trivia.

It is absolutely boring for a normal person though.

------
Vintila
Most commented issue:
[https://github.com/taolee/scalahooks/issues/1](https://github.com/taolee/scalahooks/issues/1)

Looks like someone went wild with the api

~~~
why-el
Well from this I learned that the maximum number of comments is 2,500.

~~~
Arnt
Oh really?
[https://github.com/peej/to.uri.st/issues/128](https://github.com/peej/to.uri.st/issues/128)
is at 16k.

"If we spam ourselves we'll know which bugs are most serious and are sure to
fix those" perhaps?

~~~
Gigablah
That was probably from before they enforced a limit.

~~~
hvm
By looking at that I'm thinking that maybe their spamming is the reason for
the limit in the first place.

------
tarikozket
For the people who don't get the idea of the post:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_the_glass_half_empty_or_hal...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_the_glass_half_empty_or_half_full%3F)

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Such a convenient way to see your issues mentioned in ->
[https://github.com/issues?q=is%3Aissue+thomasdavis+is%3Aopen](https://github.com/issues?q=is%3Aissue+thomasdavis+is%3Aopen)

------
trymas
So for extra karma, someone can post this:
[https://github.com/pulls?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Apr+is%3Aopen](https://github.com/pulls?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Apr+is%3Aopen)

------
reustle
This was posted only 3 hours ago as "GiHub has X open issues", and is still at
the top of the front page. Why repost with the opposite title?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11578191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11578191)

------
BillFranklin
The number changes to between 21m - 18m on page reload

------
Cozumel
Who gives a sh*t?

------
armaxt
What the..

